# Nun hab ich Internet



## Pfirsich (15. Februar 2008)

Moin liebe tutorials.de User!

Ich bin neu und recht unerfahren, Daher wünsche ich mir eure Unterstützung! Was gib es für Vorgehensweisen, welche Schritte oder Wege solte man als erste gehen?

Welche Programme braucht mann und welche sind empfehlenswert? 
Welchen Browser, Welches antivieren Programm oder Sonstige Appliaktionen muss man haben?

Bitte antwortet und übersiht nicht diesen Beitrag.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Hi,

da hat jemand erst vor kurzem etwas in seinem Blog gepostet: http://www.tutorials.de/blog/its-tobee-taylor-138405/security-tipps-und-tricks-750/


----------



## PC Heini (15. Februar 2008)

Dann beachte auch das aktuelle Thema in der Rubrik; Buchhaltung, Recht, Steuer & Co.
Sonst gehörst Du gleich zu dieser Gesellschaft.


----------



## Stigma (15. Februar 2008)

Fehler, nicht lesen


----------



## Pfirsich (15. Februar 2008)

Danke Ihr beiden! 

Die Infromationen sind gut, allerdings habe ich mir, im unterbewusstsein, mehr erhofft.


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Februar 2008)

Ich gehe mal einfach davon aus dass du Windows XP benutzt.
Das gillt aber nun für alle Windowsversionen.

Am wichtigsten ist vor allem eines.
1. ein guter Virenscanner da gibt es zB Kaspersky Antivir dass ich immer empfehle. Abraten kann ich von Norton/Symantec. Damit tust du dir keinen Gefallen. Der Virenscanner sollte immer aktiv sein, gerade bei einem unerfahrenem Benutzer der eventuell schnell ausversehen etwas falsches herunterladed und installiert.
Kaspersky kostet im Jahr 25€
Alternativ wäre da FreeAV als kostenloser Virenscanner, allerdings bin ich von dessen Leistungen nicht gerade begeistert. Empfehle ich nur eingeschränkt.

2. Windowsupdates: Mindestens 1 mal in der Woche sollte man das Windowsupdate starten. Da werden Sicherheitslücken beseitigt und eventueller Fehler in einigen Microsoft Programmen behoben.
Windowsupdates sind kostenlos
Wenn du Windows 2000 hast oder ein älteres, brauchst du nur 2-3 Updates bis es auf dem aktuellstem Stand ist. Weitere Updates sind nicht nötig, weil diese Betriebssysteme nichtmehr von Microsoft weiterentwickelt werden.

Damit hast du schon die größten Sicherheitsprobleme beseitigt.

Nun empfehlen viele leute noch Firefox als Browser http://www.mozilla.com und Thunderbird als eMailclient.Ich selbst stehe dem Neutral gegenüber. Beide sind wirklich gut, aber ob sie soviel sicherer sind als Internet Explorer und Outlook sei mal dahingestellt.
Aber die zahlreichen Plugins (Programme für zusätzliche Funktionen) für Firefox und Thunderbird sind durchaus ein guter Grund die Mozilla Produkte zu nutzen.
Sind natürlich auch beide kostenlos.

Bei den Plugins/Addons zu Firefox empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall Addblock Plus und Flashblock.
Dadurch wird der großteil der nervigen blinkden Werbung auf Webseiten herausgefiltert.
Flashblock blockt zusätzlich dann noch die nervigen Flashanimationen die teilweise mit nervigen Klängen unterlegt sind. Im Bedarfsfall kann man aber eine Flashanimation (zB ein Spiel das man spielen möchte) durch einen Klick darauf wieder aktivieren.

Ansonsten.
Es gibt nichts geschenkt, keinen iPod, keine PS3 und schon garkeine Eos 1D Mark II.
Auserdem solltest du immer aufpassen, wenn du deine Adresse eingeben musst oder gar Bankdaten für etwas das kostenlos ist... finger weg. Die verstecken ihre Kosten illegal in den AGB (Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen) die man annehmen muss.

Ausnahme bilden hier natürlich bestimmte Seiten die vertrauenswürdig sind, da bekommst du aber höchstens ein Programm kostenlos und keine 200SMS oder soetwas.
Im Zweifelsfall kannst du ja hier mal nachfragen 

Noch etwas, installiere dir keine Firewall auf dem PC, und auch keine "Internet Security Suite" oder soetwas.
Abgesehen davon dass sie dir nur Sicherheit vortäuschen, behindern sie einen Teilweise. Gerade unerfahrene User sind mit der Konfiguration oftmals überfordert.
Und selbst wenn man sie gut konfiguriert, sie sind selbst Sicherheitslücken auf dem System.

Ansonsten, installier nicht jede doofe Software die du findest.
Wenn du aber mal was testen möchtest empfehle ich http://www.download.de (gehört zu Chip.de) wo es zahlreiche Programme gibt. Darunter viele kostenlose, aber auch einige die Geld kosten wenn man sie länger als 30 Tage nutzen möchte.

Keine Angst, solange du keine Adresse oder Kontodaten angibst kann dir keiner einfach so dein Geld vom Konto Buchen. Man wird nach ablauf der Zeit meistens gebeten die Software online zu kaufen.

Halte dich fern von Seiten die dir kostenlos oder günstig teure Software anbieten (auch per eMail kriegst du Werbung für sowas), niemand wird dir ein 1400€ Programm für 100€ verkaufen.

Vergiss Onlinegewinnspiele von Seiten die du nicht kennst, das sind meistens Adressensammler die deine Adresse und Telefonnummer verkaufen an Werbefirmen.

Ausnahmen gibt es in beiden Fällen. Eine davon ist Tutorials.de wo es ja schon ein paar mal Bücher geschenkt gab 


Auserdem, öffne niemals einen eMailanhang, auser du weist wer der Absender ist und erwartest die entsprechende Datei auch.



Nun Informationen finden.

Google und Download.de hab ich dir ja bereits genannt.
Hier noch ein paar Links die man auf jedem Fall kennen sollte.

Wikipedia, eine gigantische Online Enzyklopädie (schreibt man das so?): http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauptseite
Youtube, lustige Videos, aber auch Sinvolle ernsthafte und sowas. : http://www.youtube.com
eBay, das Onlineauktionshaus: http://www.ebay.de/ (denen darfst du Adresse und Konto bei der Anmeldung geben)
Amazon.de Onlinebuchhandel und anderes zeugs. http://www.amazon.de (denen auch)
Onslaught, ein süchtigmachendes kostenloses Flashspiel: http://onslaught.playr.co.uk/

Bei Flashseiten kann es sein dass dein Browser beim ersten mal ein Plugin von Macromedia bzw Adobe installieren will. Das wird dafür benötigt.

Für mehr Links müsstest du dann schon genauer sagen wonach du so suchst. Aber dass du auf Tutorials.de gefunden hast ist schonmal ein guter Anfang


----------



## Pfirsich (16. Februar 2008)

Moinsen DJ Teac. Dein umfassender Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen und die meisten Tipps wurden von mir bereits umgesetzt. Ich finde es toll, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast und diesen umfassenden Beitrag für mich geschrieben hast. 

Natürlich ist der Dank auch an die oberen User gerichtet, auch euch danke ich. 

Firefox hat es mir angetan. Ist richtig gut das Programm. Vor allem es gibt nützliche Plug-Ins dafür. Eine, in meinen Augen, wichtige Erweiterung ist das PicLens Plug-In. Den Link habe ich angehängt. Solltet Ihr weitere nützliche Plug-Ins kennen dann berichtet mir doch bitte davon. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5579



Frage:
Gibt es ein Plug-In welches mir ermöglicht Internetseiten/Homepages abzuspeichern und offline bei meiner Freundin anzuschauen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2008)

Ich persoenlich finde das IETab-Plugin nicht schlecht. Dadurch kann man bei Bedarf den Internet Explorer in einem Tab im Firefox oeffnen, oder auch mal eben ein Tab zum IE umschalten.


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Februar 2008)

Ja Firefox kann es einem durchaus antuhen.
Auch wennich bis heute nicht den kompletten Umstieg geschaffen hab 

Hier mal was für Plugins ich installiert hab.

Blocksite: Es gibt bestimmte Internetseiten die (auch mit AddBlockPlus) sich in Pop-Ups öffnen, früher war Blocksite in AdBlock wurde aber entfernt. Deswegen jetzt als eigenständiges Plugin. Ist aber nicht soo wichtig, ich hab da auch nur 2 Seiten drinnstehen die blockiert werden....

Download Statusbar: Dann hat man bei Downloads anstatt der Downloadliste unten eine Leiste welche die Download anzeigt. So hab ich ein Fenster weniger und die Downloads immer im Blick

Fasterfox: Kann die Geschwindigkeit von Firefox beim Surfen verbessern. 

Flashgot: Wenn man Downloadmanager nutzt (ich persönlich bevorzuge seit Jahren Flashget) ist es ein sehr nützliches Plugin. Ohne Downloadmanager... öhm hab ich es nie benutzt 

Foxytunes: Zum Steuern von Winamp aus dem Browserfenster

Falls du Winamp nicht kennst, http://www.winamp.com kostenloser MP3 Player, der so ziemlich alles wichtige bietet und nen recht guten Klang hat. Für Musik besser als Windows Media Player. Für Videos rate ich aber von ihm ab.

Imagezoom: Macht das wonach es klingt, Bilder vergrößern.


Auserdem gibt es für Adblockplus noch diesen "Filter G.Set Updater" oder so, such einfach bei Mozilla nach Adblock da taucht das irgendwo inner Liste auf. Das Teil updatet automatisch die Werbeblockliste von ABP.


Ansonsten ist eventuell Linkification interessant.
Das macht Links die nur geschrieben wurden, aber nicht anklickbar gemacht wurden, anklickbar. Ist teilweise in einigen Foren und Blogs interessant.


Ich glaube der Rest meiner Plugins ist nicht so interessant für den "Standartuser". 


Piclens habe ich getestet, ein wirklich tolles Programm. Da kommt man sich vor wie in soner Zukunfts Kunstgallerie 
Leider funktioniert das nicht mit lokalen Verzeichnissen, gerade bei meinem gigantischem Bildarchiv dass sich über die Jahre aufgebaut hat wäre das toll gewesen.


Edit: Das erinnert mich daran dass ich schon seit Ewigkeiten mal einen "Ich bin im Internet, was mach ich da nun?" Guide schreiben wollte. Mal sehen obbich die nächsten Wochen mal Zeit dafür habe. Dann natürlich etwas sinvoller Strukturiert 

Edit2: Omg wieviele Rechtschreibfehler und fehlende Wörter krieg ich in einen einzigen Post rein? :suspekt:

Edit3: Komplette Internetseiten Downloaden geht mit Programm wie WinHTTrack. Aber achtung, einige Seitenbetreiber sehen den Download mit solchen Programmen (die teilweise sehr viel Datentransfer verursachen) als Angriff auf den Server. Ich rate eher davon ab. Meistens reicht es ja eine einzelne Seite zu speichern.

Dafür einfach im Menü auf Datei > Seite speichern unter.

Dann wird eine html Datei und ein Ordner gespeichert, die html Datei ist diejenige die du öffnen musst um die gespeicherte Seite zu sehen, der Ordner beinhaltet die Grafiken der Seite und anderes wichtigees Zeugs.
Achtung, abgespeicherte Seiten sehen nicht immer so aus wie wenn man sie "Live" aus dem Internet aufruft.

Ich empfehle dir da noch das "File Title" Plugin.
Damit speichert Firefox (so wie es der Internet Explorer macht ) die Seiten unter dem Titel der Seite ab, und nicht nach dem namen der Datei auf dem Server.
Es dadurch viel Einfacher Sinnvolle Dateinamen zu kreiren die man danach auch wiedererkennt.


----------



## Pfirsich (16. Februar 2008)

Also DJ Teac, vielen Dank erst einmahl für deine Hilfe. 



> Edit: Das erinnert mich daran dass ich schon seit Ewigkeiten mal einen "Ich bin im Internet, was mach ich da nun?" Guide schreiben wollte. Mal sehen ob bich die nächsten Wochen mal Zeit dafür habe. Dann natürlich etwas sinnvoller Strukturiert



Diese Idee finde ich Spitzenmäßig. Überleg doch mal wie viele User du damit ansprechen und helfen würdest. 

P.S. Es gibt auch ein rechtschreibe Plug-In für Firefox und die sind auch noch richtig gut.


----------

